# 3m resperator lifetime



## Z paint (Jan 16, 2008)

i just bought a new double cartridge resperator (3m)from el cheapo(whatever the only double cartrige resperator they sold..i forget the model name) .and im wondering if any one knows when the filters stop working????????????????i remember being at a meeting with a 3m rep representative years back and i forget how he said u can tell its not working anymore


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

I have the same resperator, You will know when the time comes for when they need changed. I change mine when they don't seem to be working any longer. Guess it also depends on the style you have. http://www.coopersafety.com/brand/1...rators&ag=3M&gclid=CPujvODT1pECFQUQlwodsyLwag


----------



## Z paint (Jan 16, 2008)

how many days or hours do u think they last ...................ballpark guess just for the hell of it


----------



## slickshift (Apr 8, 2007)

They have more than one model
They will last differently depending on how they are used
They are also date stamped on the package


----------



## Z paint (Jan 16, 2008)

i know that and i wrap it in plastic and everything i just was wondering when i would expect to need new cartridges..i know its a hard question to answer


----------



## slickshift (Apr 8, 2007)

Hmmm...not sure I've heard of an "hours used-replacement" guideline or anything...


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

Z paint said:


> how many days or hours do u think they last ...................ballpark guess just for the hell of it


Depends on what we have going on. Using for paint fumes, they will last long. Using for drywall sanding or demo, they may last only one job.Trust me, you will know due to the change of the way the filter is working.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Generally when they are visibly clogged by dust or dried spray mist. Or, when you are wearing it and you no longer feel like you are comfortably breathing filtered air, when you inhale you feel that the inside of the mask is sucking in.


----------



## Z paint (Jan 16, 2008)

i wasnt looking for a general replacement "guideline" i never asked for that i just wanted to know from others experiences since i have not used resperators alot...thnks though t-haggz


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

vermontpainter said:


> Generally when they are visibly clogged by dust or dried spray mist. Or, when you are wearing it and you no longer feel like you are comfortably breathing filtered air, when you inhale you feel that the inside of the mask is sucking in.


Couldn't of said it any better :thumbsup:


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Z

Hard to put a timeframe on it...depends what its been exposed to and how much. Generally, no longer than 3 months for us. Keeping it clean and in a sealed ziploc helps. Also, carry spare cartridges.


----------



## Z paint (Jan 16, 2008)

thats good info too vermont....that sounds like a good common sense things to look out for...:thumbup:


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Z paint said:


> thats good info too vermont....that sounds like a good common sense things to look out for...:thumbup:


If you dont maintain it you will end up daffy like JTP and me. Its not the water we drink...


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

vermontpainter said:


> If you dont maintain it you will end up daffy like JTP and me. Its not the water we drink...


Daffy?


----------



## Z paint (Jan 16, 2008)

i bought a new one last week and ever since ive been priming almost all day everyday with cover stain and bin...so i guess its still in pretty good shape i just posted this because i was worried i was not gonna be able to tell and i would hate to wear the resperator and think its working when its not(it is uncomforatable to me the bridge of my nose is sore as can be from it) but now i better understand what to look for thanks.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Z

With BIN its real easy. When the inside of the mask starts to suck in it breaks the seal to your face and you will smell the BIN for sure.


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

Z paint said:


> (it is uncomforatable to me the bridge of my nose is sore as can be from it) .


Your face just needs to adjust to something new. Wear if enough and you'll forget it's there.


----------



## Z paint (Jan 16, 2008)

yea ur right i will adapt....thats me being a little bit of a puss*


----------



## ibsocal (Apr 17, 2007)

:detective: your nose might be sore because you dont have the right sized respirator for the size and shape of your face.these things come in different sizes and you should be fit tested for the proper fit the first time so u know what size u will need afterwards.also if u gain or lose weight you will need a different size respirater because your face size changes.u change filters as often as needed,no set time frame. could be 1 hour depends on what u are doing.for dusty environments use pre filters to pro long charcoal filter life or remove charcoal filters and use hepa filters (round pink ones)or stack hepa's on the charcoal i use all these combo's.:thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2008)

vermontpainter said:


> Generally when they are visibly clogged by dust or dried spray mist. Or, when you are wearing it and you no longer feel like you are comfortably breathing filtered air, when you inhale you feel that the inside of the mask is sucking in.


That is my experience. I just finished with a lacquer job (all notty pine wrapped windows, trim and doors (33) ) on a 4000 sqft home. I had to change the filter twice in the same day. Lacquer gets foggy and clogs it up fast. Soon the mask was hard to breath through and I began to get a faint smell of lacquer. I don't really use a respirator like that for anything other than lacquer/thinner product in confined spaces. I could only imagine that a respirator in a latex environment would last 10-20x's longer? dunno... 

Experience is the best answer. And your allready on that path. :thumbsup:

J


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2008)

ibsocal said:


> :detective: your nose might be sore because you dont have the right sized respirator for the size and shape of your face.these things come in different sizes and you should be fit tested for the proper fit the first time so u know what size u will need afterwards.also if u gain or lose weight you will need a different size respirater because your face size changes.u change filters as often as needed,no set time frame. could be 1 hour depends on what u are doing.for dusty environments use pre filters to pro long charcoal filter life or remove charcoal filters and use hepa filters (round pink ones)or stack hepa's on the charcoal i use all these combo's.:thumbsup:


Oh yeah.... I forgot about them filters.... I had only used the charcoal by them selves... no wonder they didn't last long... :bangin:


J


----------



## JTP (Apr 29, 2007)

*Daffy U Say Monty Man??*

This man deteriorated quickly after the seal on his 3M maskerator (or is that respirator?) failed. Don't take chances like him--get a tight fit!

JTP


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

JTP

Being that happy after a day of spraying is a symptom of daffiness. :stupid:


----------



## JTP (Apr 29, 2007)

vermontpainter said:


> JTP
> 
> Being that happy after a day of spraying is a symptom of daffiness. :stupid:


No question that y squared = the parabola intersection of the two previous points. In other words--eating paint due to respirator failure often results in large stupid smiles for unknown reasons my friend from the northern big lake region.

JTP


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

JTP

Looks like you are feeling no pain.:rockon:


----------



## JTP (Apr 29, 2007)

timhag said:


> JTP
> 
> Looks like you are feeling no pain.:rockon:


Hey Hagster Man--:001_tongue: 

I know it looks like I already partied the day away and am now waiting for the Pizza Guy and Ben and Jerry's Truck--but you must believe me here, I was squinting. Spraying and getting blasted don't mix well for me. Last time I tried that trick, it took me 72 hours to scrape all the windows! Mask and spray--heck no I'm really good with my shield--NOT!!

I think I was just glad to be done for the day and was thinking how much fun I was gonna have on Paint Talk. JTP


----------

